# New Ultimate Diorama Base



## fokkerpilot

*The long awaited "Lunar Terrain" Diorama Bases Simon Mercs has been trying to get produced for over a year now, is finally reality and ready to be made in quantity! Hewent through a lot of hoops and hurdles as some of you may know. The Prototype pictures are still showing it in "the rough", but it will give you the idea of it's enormity. Measuring 15 inches by 15 inches, the possibilities are endless and will work on a heck of a lot of kits. It can be sanded, drilled, painted to suit any decor required, and has a hollow section underneath to allow lighting or sound, whatever you desire! Add a little foilage and shrubbery, ( ..."a shrubbery you say?") you've got a fantastic display for the Spindrift. Paint it white and texture it like snow, you have got the Planet Hoth, and yes, I will do one like this to show those AT-AT's in the ultra cool scene from "Empire....". How about using the Ertl Runabout on it too? Pics are now posted today, and a big Thank You to AW Studios for finally getting it done right! Pics can be seen on the product page of Strange Stuff Studios today. We are looking forward to comments on this new release.

Simon Mercs, of The Kit Factory will be going to yet another surgery on his left leg; shattered years ago during hurricane cleanup. 3 ops within 2 years so far, hope they get it right this time. Simon will be away from the workbench for a little while, but as soon as he can hop again, back to work he goes! Any questions over the weekend of 8/11 through at least 8/14 can be directed to me, Jack Brunner, at either Fuzznoggincreations or the "[email protected]" email.

A speedy recovery is in order for Simon Mercs.

Jack*


----------



## fokkerpilot

*Unltimate Presentation Base Available*

New Lexan Presentation bases have arrived at Strange Stuff Studios. They can be seen at:

Strange Stuff Studios

Jack


----------



## fokkerpilot

*Sci-Fi Diorama Base Is Now In Production Phase*

The long awaited Sci-Fi base is now photographed and available to view at: Strange Stuff Studios 

Enjoy,

Jack

Strange Stuff Studios
FuzznogginCreations


----------



## smercs32118

*Base*

Just posted pics on the New Website thread fokkerpilot! In the "Star Trek modeling....." section, check these out! Some high quality pics to be released soon! But these are pretty decent and will give you a good idea if you have not yet visited the site....










More pics in the other section's thread....


----------



## RazorMan

Man I could sculpt something better. Looks like a big cake with a lot of frosting on it to me.

It would just be cheaper to sculpt this out of foam and paint it wouldn't it? Why waste the money?

From the posts that I saw before, it looks like both Simon and Jack don't like compitition. It's always going to be there there boys, like it or not. :tongue:


----------



## smercs32118

Well genius, it's spelled "competition" by the way, you spell like a very, very messed up guy from up north, who had the chance to do just that, and blew it. You joined this site just days ago, went right for our thread, posted one post, (Your first and only), to attack our Base posting, and got banned. Sounds like you didn't like the competition that was "out there" more than anyone, and with a bit more venom than normal, slight to medium grudge I think. There's only very few guys who are on that list, should be easy to figure out with a little detective work. You ever hear of "slander"? You go right ahead and make better stuff to your hearts content. I accept competition, it's what drives you to be better and grow, it's competitors who resort to this kind of "bad-mouthing" tactics I have a problem with. Prove it, big mouth, make a better version, post it, so I can bad-mouth it too. With that attitude, your no competiton at all, never were, and never will be. Oh, thats right, your banned,...gee.... guess you can't post squat! Oh well, no great loss to the model building community. You, and your lovely attitude have a swell day now! Better get going on that better version, since your so talented and all....


----------



## smercs32118

*The Big Cake! Yum!*











Here's an eye level picture from the left quadrant of the Base done in a "Mountain Terrain" version. Notice the way it looks like the Mountains are a long way off in the distance? That's Stage trick called a "False Perspective", often used on real sets on stages with small proportions. By dropping the Mountains slightly behind the flat "Platform/Plateau" area, you create the illusion of depth beyond what is actually there. Lighting also plays an important role how well you can fool the eye. As I said before, this is a true stage/set, just very small, but still using the same techniques that many TV shows and Theater productions used then, and still today. CG has replaced many of the ways things are shown now, but these concepts are integrated in all CG programs. So take a look at the "Big cake with the frosting on it"...  


I have been promised some clear, professional images with a landed Klingon Bird of Prey, and a Voyager with Gear down as well, and many other cool builds, but I'm still waiting on those. Will post them as soon as I get them. I realize these pictures are a bit fuzzy, none of us are great photographers, and they are not the final posts on these items. Cake anyone?


----------



## bert model maker

the possibilities for these bases is unlimited superb work simon.


----------



## smercs32118

model maker said:


> the possibilities for these bases is unlimited superb work simon.


 Thanks Bert! One thing though, the special introductory price is good only for a few more days, 149.95, plus 39.95 shipping and handling, lasts until 9/4/06 on all pre-orders. At that time, the units will be in stock and ship out when orders come in and Bases go up to 174.95 plus 39.95 shipping and handling. The 10% off offer to site members also expires 9/4/06, so if you were kind of waiting around, don't wait much longer! These items use high quality resin and are time consuming to produce, not cheap to create. Just a word to the wise, and all you guys were the first to know. So if you want "your cake and eat it too", this the best deal on these items you'll ever have on them. Sorry, I just couldn't resist one more cake pun......


----------



## bert model maker

So if you want "your cake and eat it too", this the best deal on these items you'll ever have on them. Sorry, I just couldn't resist one more cake pun......
sounds like a "SWEET DEAL" LOL


----------



## smercs32118

model maker said:


> So if you want "your cake and eat it too", this the best deal on these items you'll ever have on them. Sorry, I just couldn't resist one more cake pun......
> sounds like a "SWEET DEAL" LOL


 Until 9/4/06, I'm almost giving them away to get people to see how nice these realy are, "sweet as cake", oh God another pun!!!! So sorry....couldn't resist!....


----------



## bert model maker

an underwater scene for the seaview or flying sub


----------



## bert model maker

pirate ship maybe ?


----------



## smercs32118

model maker said:


> pirate ship maybe ?


 Why not! Little Mermaids, Godzilla, a Smurf Village, whatever, it's the size and the way you can detail any kind of theme with it that makes it so versatile! Now let's talk modeling, I'm starting to feel like an infomercial.....

Anybody out there that visits my Kit Factory site download that little set of film clips I had posted about 8 months ago, of the small 9 inch Wilco Martian War Machine I made? I had a PC go splat a few months ago and lost some image files. I know some of you like to keep snippets off different sites, no big deal, unless your selling them! I would really appreciate it if you could e-mail me those clip files if you happen to have them. I asked fokkerpilot about them, but I haven't heard back from him. Any of those big Martian War Machines I made over the last 3 years or so, if you have those clips, I lost those too! Just got the hope that someone may have saved them for reference. I hate it when that happens, PC just decides, "today is a good day to die", and wham!


----------



## smercs32118

Well 'ol Papa is going to sponsor this section again, I just like hanging around here, and the free cake is yummy! Hank should have all this updated soon. So do visit the new website so I can pay the bill! Thanks all! 

(Sorry Bert, I just couldn't stop myself!)


----------



## bert model maker

sounds like a "SWEET DEAL" lol


----------



## smercs32118

model maker said:


> sounds like a "SWEET DEAL" lol


 ...STOP IT!!!!....it's turning into a running gag, we could all go insane and get no cake!!!! ...Oh God...it's already too late......


----------



## bert model maker

:jest: Lol ok back to business


----------



## bert model maker

heres something i thought you may like simon !


----------



## smercs32118

model maker said:


> heres something i thought you may like simon !


 Awesome, been looking for one of those! Thanks dude!


----------



## bert model maker

smercs32118 said:


> Awesome, been looking for one of those! Thanks dude!


 my pleasure


----------



## smercs32118

*Smurf this!*

Hey Bert, go to the info page on the Kit Factory site, scroll down a bit to the picture of me sitting at my desk. Who's the little fellow dancing on my desk?


----------



## bert model maker

That looks GREAT simon, glad i could find him and send him to you. looks great on your desk !!!!
Bert


----------



## smercs32118

*Smurfs!!! Eek!*

OK,this one's insane Bert! Go to the Contact Page, on the Kit Factory site, and look at the picture where I'm sitting down in front of my Wall Unit. The secret is out, it's the Smurfs that build the models!! There's hundreds of them living under the house in these weird little "Mushroom" houses, it's freaky dude! I just run the show, and get the supplies. :jest:


----------



## bert model maker

"they're taking over the entire ship captain "! but they do look good simon.


----------



## smercs32118

model maker said:


> "they're taking over the entire ship captain "! but they do look good simon.


 I think they're a riot! Thanks again for the file. I've been looking for one that was on a now defunct site. They are similar Smurfs, but they're chasing each other armed with Star Trek TOS Phaser II's! Never been able to find those.....


----------



## bert model maker

when i saw the smurf, i just had to get it for you.


----------



## smercs32118

Well it's appreciated Bert, cool little image. Let's get back to modeling! 

I will be getting a supply of the Bases in early next week, and plan on using one to do some "experimenting", most of the rest are to fill pre-orders. I really want to do a Sea bottom version with the Flying Sub, and Seaview. Got to get some plastic Aquarium plants to make it look authentic, then paint those and try to simulate the vegetation that was commonly seen on "Voyage...". I'll be posting that Diorama as soon as I get some time to do a session with it. Any other suggestions, anyone? You can have some input on this version. A "Hobby Talk Members/Kit factory" version! Might be interesting to see what you guys have to add. A good site link for Aquarium stuff would be helpful, images of the vegetation off an episode in color, you can kind of get the idea how one uses reference material in modeling and prop building by going through these steps with me.


----------



## heiki

I hearing that Hampster Dance music when I look at all those smurfs!

www.hampsterdance.com


----------



## bert model maker

here simon , try this
http://www.pets-warehouse.com/aquacart/artificial_plants.htm


----------



## bert model maker

here is my 100 Gallon amazon aquarium as an example of "aquascaping a scene"


----------



## smercs32118

model maker said:


> here simon , try this
> http://www.pets-warehouse.com/aquacart/artificial_plants.htm


 Good site link Bert, now we get some tall "Sea Algae" looking ones, short "Bush" type ones, and we'll figure out arrangements on the Base when they arrive.


----------



## smercs32118

heiki said:


> I hearing that Hampster Dance music when I look at all those smurfs!
> 
> www.hampsterdance.com


 I agree hieki! Thanks for the link, those hamsters are all on meth if you ask me! My little Smurf army are all serious Coffee drinkers!


----------



## bert model maker

i went over here to petco and they have some saltwater plastic plants that look like the seaweed plants that were on voyage to the bottom of the sea. i think they are called sea cabbage. if you look at the picture of my 100 Gallon tropical tank, i have Amazon sword plants from south america and 2 pieces of drift wood from malaysia. they also have those sword plants made in plastic and come in 3 different sizes.


----------



## bert model maker

picture shows better in the post above


----------



## smercs32118

We have a Petco here, I'll check that out!


----------



## bert model maker

see if these show


----------



## bert model maker

i will e mail them to you, they come in colors like pink , blue, etc. they also have fake corals of all kinds in irwin allen style colors so that would be helpful.


----------



## bert model maker

or something like this


----------



## bert model maker

here is a blue one


----------



## bert model maker

or green


----------



## bert model maker

this is good bottom cover


----------



## bert model maker

one last one


----------



## smercs32118

*Sea Base*

Those are all good Bert, well done! OK, now we need tall wispy leafy ones like Kelp undersea "forests", those were always prominent in Irwins Sea bottom dioramas! Anybody can participate, if you can beat Bert to it!


----------



## smercs32118

We're also still missing some color episode clips of various "Voyage..." show Sea bottoms. Now, I have reference material, but I'm trying to give you an idea how you gather this stuff up for a project. Anybody got those to add yet? It's sort of a recipe were doing here, need all our "ingredients" before we can cook. Once we get all the stuff together, we're actually going to use it all to create a new Diorama version of the Base ! Then the results will be posted to show how all of it came together. Thought this would be fun, and show exactly how it's done.


----------



## bert model maker

heres one


----------



## bert model maker

and another


----------



## smercs32118

Perfect! Those will do nicely, were these also found at the link you supplied? When I order this stuff, I need to know which site, and stock/item numbers. Post that so anyone can follow what we did, this is an interactive project. This method can be applied to any project, so if your a diorama builder, you may want to join in. It's not Rocket Science, but later, when we have all our "stuff" together, I'll impart some more interesting techniques on this type of project.


----------



## bert model maker

there are some sea weed and long kelp plants that have the pointed edges on the leaves, i see them in the store at pet smart and petco. they just don't show all of them on the website. they are a pale green and some are made out of silk material and look very real. hope this helps


----------



## smercs32118

More than anyone else Bert, thanks. Let's see if anyone else has something to contribute to the project.


----------



## bert model maker

try this simonhttp://www.local.com/details.aspx?listingId=0848a62f-412f-47e6-9204-


----------



## bert model maker

this should work

http://www.local.com/details.aspx?listingId=0848a62f


----------



## bert model maker

type in tropical fish in the box that says "what"


anyway here is their address



Oceanariums

223 Kingston Ave
Daytona Beach, FL, 32114-2117
(386) 253-9314


----------



## bert model maker

see if this map helps



Oceanariums

223 Kingston Ave
Daytona Beach, FL, 32114-2117
(386) 253-9314


----------



## bert model maker

Simon i sent you an e mail with what i was trying to post here


----------



## smercs32118

Got it, thanks!


----------



## smercs32118

*Sea Bottom Pictures*

Here's a few Sea floor bottom shots I got over the weekend. These are both from VTTBOTS episodes, and show some of the Vegetation commonly seen on the show. Just more data to use on our Sea Floor Diorama Base version.


----------



## bert model maker

your very welcome


----------



## smercs32118

*Prizes For Your Input!*



model maker said:


> your very welcome


 Can you come up with any other clips of undersea enviroments, in color, from the show? I found these at Uncle Odies site, but there's not much out there of the Sea bottom scenes from the color episodes. Google turned up little, I got a few off VTTBOTS fan sites, but I'm out of ideas. Anyone else that has material is also invited. All who contribute to this version, and Bert is definitely on the top of the list, will get mentioned upon it's release as a contributor, *posted on the website*. I may even throw some prizes in there if I see a bit more interest. I have a serious load of models, over 400, I might just give away a few choice ones to the top 3 contributors. Bert will get first choice, 2 spots for contention remain open. I'm not talking dime store kits here, how about a sealed, *22 inch Millennium Falcon cut-away kit by Ertl*, *a sealed Klingon Bird of Prey "Flight Display" kit by Ertl*, and a *12 inch sealed Seaview kit by Polar Lights* as third place? Winner has choice of which 2 of the better ones they want. Second takes the other, and third gets the Seaview. *Shipping included*.

_*Does that make it a tad more interesting?????*_

Bert, unless some of these guys show some interest and enthusiasm for an easy interactive little competiton to help me devise a new Sea Bottom version, with their reference material, looks like the top prizes will be your choice.

We mostly need color photos of various color episodes scene clips, depicting the foilage and enviroment seen on these episodes. Authentic color scheme information, factoids, whatever could be helpful in doing a really interesting version.

I don't just want to promote my stuff here. I do want to have some fun with members, so see what you can come up with! All work and no play makes me freakin' bored..... :tongue:


----------



## fokkerpilot

What? You mean you're not going to part with the coveted E-C??


----------



## bert model maker

hi simon, checking to see if this pic will post


----------



## bert model maker

too long to upload that one i will try another, if it won't work i will e mail them to you


----------



## bert model maker

Simon, "you have mail"


----------



## smercs32118

Great pictures Bert, wonderful stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## smercs32118

fokkerpilot said:


> What? You mean you're not going to part with the coveted E-C??


 Don't have one of those in stock "Mr.Comedian", your going to have a herd of fully armed Iguanas knocking on the door any minute now.....


----------



## bert model maker

did the pictures i sent in the email come through ok ?


----------



## smercs32118

smercs32118 said:


> Don't have one of those in stock "Mr.Comedian", your going to have a herd of fully armed Iguanas knocking on the door any minute now.....


 I will have a precise ETA on the first stock to arrive in the next week or so. We are tweaking this Base so it's absolutely perfect, so bear with us. I promise it will be worth the wait. Creative items cannot be rushed, it does take a lot of effort and time to get every detail just the way you want it. Then we can get going on this "Sea Bottom" version with all the great material we have gathered. Bert, I might just have to give you a little credit for doing so much work on our behalf, you are the best! I'll give other members 2-3 weeks to add a little input if they are interested in doing so, if not, you can know that your input was part of a new creation that was developed here, well done! Plus, your choice of the kits, for your efforts, you should be rewarded!


----------



## smercs32118

And, yes Bert, the pictures came through fine, some of them are exceptional in details I was looking for, so again, good job!


----------



## bert model maker

model maker said:


> did the pictures i sent in the email come through ok ?


 got your e mail simon glad the pictures got through.
Bert


----------



## smercs32118

model maker said:


> got your e mail simon glad the pictures got through.
> Bert


 Great pictures, I had seen some of them before, but you found those wonderful diver's shots with the colors of the vegetation clearly seen, that's what I was looking for! E-Mail me your address, unless someone gets interested at all in this little "contest" in the next 2-3 weeks, I want to know where to send your kit! And let me know which one you like, any of the 3 is fine, the Millennium Falcon Cut-Away is pretty cool, but the "Flight Display" Bird of Prey" would be a very nice display too, it's strictly up to you. They are all mint and sealed kits. Take care, I'm going into the studio for the rest of the day, gotta get some more work done on my Voyager project. It's going excellent so far, this one is going to blow your socks off! I posted a little "peek" on the Kit Factory site for anyone keeping up with it's progress. I know the client is!! Talk at y'a later.....


----------



## bert model maker

you have mail, 2 of them in fact lol
bert


----------



## smercs32118

Didn't get those Bert, try re-sending them, thanks.


----------



## bert model maker

ok just resent them as a forward let me know if they come through.
bert


----------



## bert model maker

i will see if they will post here looks like only 2 of the 6 would post here. anyway, i re sent all 6


----------



## smercs32118

Got them all this time, thanks! A few good shots in that batch, good Plant coloration reference. I think we have enough pictures now!


----------



## bert model maker

glad they helped.


----------



## smercs32118

*New Base Pics!!!*

Here are some great new pictures of the Diorama Base!


----------



## bert model maker

one word is not enough to describe how that looks but here goes WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW !!!! OUTSTANDING SIMON !!! that is the best model base that i HAVE EVER seen, you are a master creator simon, thank you for being so dedicated to this hobby and creating things that make our modeling experiences that much better! great job.
Bert


----------



## smercs32118

Well I designed it, but the guys at AW Studios casted it, not all my efforts are responsible. They did a heck of a job all around. I'm more than happy with the results, no cake as far as I can see, not even a crumb! After 2 years and a substantial investement, It was all worth it! Thanks for the compliments, we appreciate it!


----------



## bert model maker

the compliments are well deserved ! they look superb.


----------



## heiki

So if we get 2 of these and a Millium Falcon we could do that scene from empire Strikes back!


----------



## bert model maker

heiki said:


> So if we get 2 of these and a Millium Falcon we could do that scene from empire Strikes back!


 they look great don't they !


----------



## smercs32118

*Hoth scene*



heiki said:


> So if we get 2 of these and a Millium Falcon we could do that scene from empire Strikes back!


 Yes heiki, with some putty, like Apoxie, and a little patience, you could join 2 of them and have a large area to replicate the "Hoth Battle" scene with both armies facing each other. Clever idea! I would put both on some kind of support, like a strong piece of plywood, or a sheet of Lexan, to minimize the stress on the puttied seam. The Millennium Falcon kit by Ertl, and Fine Molds, are a bit too big, but some of the smaller die cast versions would work fine. Would definitely be a very cool diorama! :thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker

there is so many different things that can be done with those bases, hey, heres an idea, once the bases start selling, maybe have a contest on who did what with their model base.


----------



## smercs32118

That's a great idea Bert! Let's see what buyers who are buying it in unfinished kit form, come up with, and post their ideas, then invite members to vote on their favorite, well done! I'll wait until we have a good number sold, and then we'll do just that, sounds like fun!


----------



## bert model maker

always glad to help.


----------



## smercs32118

model maker said:


> always glad to help.


 OK, Bert, your now an "Honorary Member of The Kit Factory" congrats! I may even send a build your way if your up to it. We are SWAMPED! What do you say to that my friend? I'm going to need a lot of pics of your work sent to my e-mail so I can figure out what what would be a good project for you, to do for someone in the near future. Don't send high res pics, med-lo so you don't kill my maibox, OK?


----------



## bert model maker

That is a real honor !!! thank you. my left hand is pretty useless right now and the docs say that my hand unfortunately will not recover fully due to irreversable nerve damage with something called RSD ( reflex sypathetic dystrophy) brought on by the crush injury and having my hand crushed and compressed for more than 10 minutes, but i am going to physical therapy & doing what i can to save what i do have and keep this RSD from doing what it does best and that is to spread up into the arm, but i am keeping a positive attitude and will model again in some form or another lol.


----------



## smercs32118

model maker said:


> That is a real honor !!! thank you. my left hand is pretty useless right now and the docs say that my hand unfortunately will not recover fully due to irreversable nerve damage with something called RSD ( reflex sypathetic dystrophy) brought on by the crush injury and having my hand crushed and compressed for more than 10 minutes, but i am going to physical therapy & doing what i can to save what i do have and keep this RSD from doing what it does best and that is to spread up into the arm, but i am keeping a positive attitude and will model again in some form or another lol.


 Well let's see what you can do once you recover. I have a shattered left leg, which is pretty messed up after 4 surgeries, as you know Bert. But it's not my hands that are affected, that's the bummer part of your injury. The title sticks though! I have never met someone who is so enthusiastic and supportive of our work Bert, so consider yourself "one of us", and a welcome addition you are. We'll just get you to track down reference material, your marvelous at that! You can be in charge of "archives"! Have faith dude, people overcome all sorts of horrible injuries, Doc says it's a miracle I can walk at all, so I think you will model again, and as well as you used to!


----------



## bert model maker

Thank you Simon, any way i can help i am very happy to do it. Thank you for the wonderful title, got a real big smile right now !!!


----------



## fokkerpilot

Thanks Bert! Brings back memories of the 'good days". 










Jack


----------



## smercs32118

fokkerpilot said:


> Thanks Bert! Brings back memories of the 'good days".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack


 Jack used to fly the Plane posted, hence the name "fokkerpilot".


----------



## fokkerpilot

smercs32118 said:


> Jack used to fly the Plane posted, hence the name "fokkerpilot".


 Yeah, "Dutch-Oven" was already taken on my ISP


----------



## bert model maker

happy you liked it.


----------



## smercs32118

Starship Modeler's John Lester, was kind enough to post our Base on the "Hobby News" section, we are very grateful for that. Here's the link: 

http://www.starshipmodeler.com/news.cfm

Some very cool and unique items are found there, and the service is simply top-notch. If anyone's interested, I have a few of my model projects posted in the "On-Line Build" section, where you can see several built from start to finish! Something I don't have time to do anymore. So for the people that asked for some hints on how I build some of the Sci-Fi projects seen on the websites, check it out!


----------



## bert model maker

it's going to be a BIG SELLER simon i just know it.
Bert


----------



## smercs32118

model maker said:


> it's going to be a BIG SELLER simon i just know it.
> Bert


 We've had a few orders already, Strange Stuff Studios is new, so people are naturally hesitant to buy until the word gets around that it's as nice as we claim, that's understandable. Although Jack and I have been around on the Kit Factory and Fuzznoggins sites, for many years now, so the same good service we give there is the same they will get from our new company. I think buyers will be more interested when they are looking for something really unique for the model builder on their Christmas list. This is something that will put a smile on a lot of those faces. Time will tell.


----------



## bert model maker

anything i can do to help promote your products simon, i will be more than happy to do. I have commented on other boards about your wonderful work and outstanding dedication to customer service.
Bert


----------



## smercs32118

Thanks Bert! We just want people to know that this is a great product, and we run an honest business. This Base is extremely tough and sturdy, it passed the " 4 year old kid bashing it around" test without a scratch, that's not something we worry about getting shipping damage now! Ask the guys at AW Studios, the kid went "to town" on it! Wham!


----------



## bert model maker

that is the ultimate testing process


----------



## smercs32118

We figured that as well!


----------



## bert model maker

so is the 24 inch jupiter 2 project still in the works ?


----------



## smercs32118

Should have it in no later than Monday. The project to build it isn't for a while, you can see my schedule on the "Workbench" page, but I will have kit part pics to post on the SSS Site. Been a tough week, I need a drink, talk to you later....


----------



## bert model maker

smercs32118 said:


> Great pictures, I had seen some of them before, but you found those wonderful diver's shots with the colors of the vegetation clearly seen, that's what I was looking for! E-Mail me your address, unless someone gets interested at all in this little "contest" in the next 2-3 weeks, I want to know where to send your kit! And let me know which one you like, any of the 3 is fine, the Millennium Falcon Cut-Away is pretty cool, but the "Flight Display" Bird of Prey" would be a very nice display too, it's strictly up to you. They are all mint and sealed kits. Take care, I'm going into the studio for the rest of the day, gotta get some more work done on my Voyager project. It's going excellent so far, this one is going to blow your socks off! I posted a little "peek" on the Kit Factory site for anyone keeping up with it's progress. I know the client is!! Talk at y'a later.....


 i would like the seaview, i am just an irwin allen fan, and it is probably easier to build with only one hand working for who knows how long. i wish i would have snatched up a flying sub when i saw it on a store shelf 4 years ago where i used to live. now you cant find em anywhere. oh well time for some more pain pills lol


----------



## bert model maker

smercs32118 said:


> Can you come up with any other clips of undersea enviroments, in color, from the show? I found these at Uncle Odies site, but there's not much out there of the Sea bottom scenes from the color episodes. Google turned up little, I got a few off VTTBOTS fan sites, but I'm out of ideas. Anyone else that has material is also invited. All who contribute to this version, and Bert is definitely on the top of the list, will get mentioned upon it's release as a contributor, *posted on the website*. I may even throw some prizes in there if I see a bit more interest. I have a serious load of models, over 400, I might just give away a few choice ones to the top 3 contributors. Bert will get first choice, 2 spots for contention remain open. I'm not talking dime store kits here, how about a sealed, *22 inch Millennium Falcon cut-away kit by Ertl*, *a sealed Klingon Bird of Prey "Flight Display" kit by Ertl*, and a *12 inch sealed Seaview kit by Polar Lights* as third place? Winner has choice of which 2 of the better ones they want. Second takes the other, and third gets the Seaview. *Shipping included*.
> 
> _*Does that make it a tad more interesting?????*_
> 
> Bert, unless some of these guys show some interest and enthusiasm for an easy interactive little competiton to help me devise a new Sea Bottom version, with their reference material, looks like the top prizes will be your choice.
> 
> We mostly need color photos of various color episodes scene clips, depicting the foilage and enviroment seen on these episodes. Authentic color scheme information, factoids, whatever could be helpful in doing a really interesting version.
> 
> I don't just want to promote my stuff here. I do want to have some fun with members, so see what you can come up with! All work and no play makes me freakin' bored..... :tongue:


 simon you have mail


----------



## smercs32118

model maker said:


> i would like the seaview, i am just an irwin allen fan, and it is probably easier to build with only one hand working for who knows how long. i wish i would have snatched up a flying sub when i saw it on a store shelf 4 years ago where i used to live. now you cant find em anywhere. oh well time for some more pain pills lol


 Done! Re-send me your adress via E-Mail again, I've gotten so many e-mails since, it would be hard to find. I'll ship it out Monday!


----------



## bert model maker

ok it is on it's way, let me know if you got it. thanks simon, are you still in the studio still ? it is 700 Pm here so it must be pretty late way over there in florida it's cold here in nevada.


----------



## smercs32118

Dude, I'm pretty much always "In The Studio", these props and kits don't make themselves. Sooooo busy!!! It's a bit after 10 pm here, I'll be at it a few more hours no doubt. Working average of 12 to 14 hour days, as it is the "busy season" in this industry, pre-Halloween and Christmas. And you thought this was all soooo easy!! Think again, tough biz, rigid standards of quality, not for the meek at all....but so satisfying when you get it "right", makes it all worth it...I sleep in March!


----------



## bert model maker

that is busy alright, kind of hibernate in march do you ? well you have outstanding quality in all you do, model on my friend.


----------



## fokkerpilot

>>I sleep in March!<<

Wishful thinking comrade. :lol:


----------



## Vaderman

You mean you guys actually sleep...must be nice. Scott from AW Studios here. We are pleased to have colaborated with Strange Stuff Studios on this endeavor. I truely is a beautiful piece. Casting has already started and we hope to have the first several to Simon within the next 1-2 weeks ( I hope). 

The possibilities are endless with the types of dioramas that can be done. 

Later all!


Scott
AW Studios


----------



## smercs32118

The "Gang's" all here! Sleep deprivation all around.....Zzzzzz......


----------



## smercs32118

You can tell Scott hasn't had a lot of sleep in weeks, his spelling's bit garbled. Poor guy, were working him and Rhett, to death!!! The show, however, must "go on"......


----------



## bert model maker

that is what is called dedication !


----------



## jasoncg1971

:thumbsup:


----------



## smercs32118

*Base*

Thanks


----------



## smercs32118

smercs32118 said:


> Done! Re-send me your adress via E-Mail again, I've gotten so many e-mails since, it would be hard to find. I'll ship it out Monday!


 The Seaview kit is on it's way Bert, sent today Priority Mail. You should have it by Wednesday. Thanks for taking the time to find all those great images!


----------



## jasoncg1971

:thumbsup:


----------



## smercs32118

:thumbsup: to you too, again!


----------



## bert model maker

smercs32118 said:


> The Seaview kit is on it's way Bert, sent today Priority Mail. You should have it by Wednesday. Thanks for taking the time to find all those great images!


 Hi Simon, thank you very much ! you are very generous ! you are very welcome for thos images, anything i can help you with just let me know. and thank you for the seaview. your dedication to this hobby and your way of doing business is the standard by which all other business's should strive to achieve.
Bert


----------



## smercs32118

*Seaview*

Thanks Bert, that is a nice compliment! My Grandfather made a fortune simply by doing business honestly and never bending those rules of proper conduct, I'm not about to change that family tradition. I turned 46 today, Happy Birthday to meeeee.. :hat:


----------



## bert model maker

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU---HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU-- HAPPY BIRTHDAY PAPA SMERF--HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU happy birthday simon, have a wonderful day today !!!


----------



## smercs32118

Thanks Bert, very nice of you!


----------



## smercs32118

*Voyager Update*

If anyone's been keeping up with the Voyager project in production at the Kit Factory, new pictures posted, and 2 film clips added today. The build is starting to take shape, some very nice upgrade/add-on options chosen by the client, check it out! :thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker

smercs32118 said:


> The Seaview kit is on it's way Bert, sent today Priority Mail. You should have it by Wednesday. Thanks for taking the time to find all those great images!


 Hi Simon, just wanted to let you know my seaview arrived today whoo hoo lol, thank you simon, this looks like a kit that can get my bad hand doing something constructive once again. agai, A BIG THANK YOU 
Bert


----------



## smercs32118

Your most welcome Bert!


----------



## smercs32118

*More Alien Base shots!*

Here's a few pictures I took last night, with a Base I painted in a "Gray Study" version of a stark "Lunar-like" terrain. A lot like LV-426 from "Alien" and just plain creepy looking. This is the first of a series of Diorama's I'm going to conjure up to show the versatility of this great item. Next up, Sea Bottom Diorama, thanks to modelmaker's many great reference shots and links to needed products for this version. Posted below, our 2 buddies R2-D2 and C3-PO, Trade Federation Tank, and a couple shots of the Halcyon Nostromo lit up, sweeeet!


----------



## bert model maker

one word WOW ! that base really sets of those models. it really brings them to life. one look and you have a whole story unfolding before your eyes. looks outstanding simon.


----------



## smercs32118

It has been a bit of an "evolution" from the first drawings I made, to later CAD drawings, and then finally finding the right guys to do the casting. It took 2 years to get it right, in my opinion, and few bucks too. Still, the results are exactly what I hoped for. We are now planning a larger version for those really "Big Kits"!


----------



## bert model maker

now that makes my day, bigger is better when it comes to models !


----------



## smercs32118

It would be nice for big kits like the MIM Moonbus I have in my collection, it's about 16 inches long and very wide. Presently on the drawing board...


----------



## bert model maker

these would look great on it


----------



## smercs32118

*Figures on Base*

How about these guys?


----------



## bert model maker

those look good, the star wars diorama looks absolutely perfect. that is the perfect setting.


----------



## Midnightrun

WOW nice Starwars stuff!!

:thumbsup: ---Midnightrun--- :wave:


----------



## smercs32118

Midnightrun said:


> WOW nice Starwars stuff!!
> 
> :thumbsup: ---Midnightrun--- :wave:


 Thank you kindly Midnightrun, much appreciated!!


----------



## smercs32118

*Another Voyager update posted!*

We are now getting past the technical stuff, into the "eye candy" phase, some pics posted below!



















More to see at the Kit Factory website! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hotshot

First batch is ready!! Simon, checka your email!!


----------



## smercs32118

Awesome my man!!!! Thanks for the great news!


----------



## smercs32118

Thanks to Rhett Martin and Scott Einolf of AW Studios, the Bases are coming in this Monday!!! All pre-orders will ship out that week, and we will have stock for anyone who has patiently been waiting for this item to arrive! I'm freakin' thrilled, 2 years waiting for these Bases to finally be done right, and arrive here to stock up the goodies shelf!


----------



## smercs32118

*Voyager Project...then Dragon!*

I'll have a final update on the Voyager by week's end, just paint detailing and decals left now! Should get some extremely nice lighting shots out this build! The next project, pictured below, is a 36 inch Wingspan "Dragonslayer" Vermithrax, a limited edition figure sold through MIM. Excellent quality and details, something unusual to add to the figure gallery. Will post shots of this cool kit in two weeks!


----------



## smercs32118

*Voyager, OOohhh....*

Getting really nice results on the Voyager Prop Reproduction currently in the Studio! A few shots posted to show the reproduced Deflector Weathering patterns as seen on my archived Paramount prop pictures, decals and hand-painting are next! Should have final shots of this all lit up, by Friday, hopefully!


----------



## bert model maker

lookin' good simon !!!!


----------



## smercs32118

Thanks Bert, wait until the detailing and decals are done, and I flip the power switch!


----------



## bert model maker

I am waiting for that magical moment !


----------



## smercs32118

*Voyager!*

Well I got it all done except the decals, just ran out of time, as usual! Decals take at least a day, if not two, on this build. Conducted light tests this afternoon, and captured a few pictures. Final, decaled version, posts on Monday.


----------



## fokkerpilot

WoW! That looks better than the one on the Christies Auction. Par Excelon


----------



## smercs32118

fokkerpilot said:


> WoW! That looks better than the one on the Christies Auction. Par Excelon


 Thanks pardner', saves me the trouble of sending them to ya'....

I'm very proud of this one, almost 300 hours in this puppy, I'm freakin' tired!


----------



## bert model maker

I bet you are tired ! that is absolutely magnificent.


----------



## bert model maker

that magical moment has arrived.


----------



## smercs32118

model maker said:


> that magical moment has arrived.


 Thanks Bert, it is a really nice version, I'm quite happy with the results, and the client is extremely pleased!


----------



## bert model maker

as i knew they would be, that is a masterpiece my friend, i know you worked late into the night until your eyes got very tired, am i right ??


----------



## smercs32118

Errrrrr, no, that sounds a bit dramatic Bert, like one of Snoopy's "Dark and stormy night" novels. Actually, I get up quite early, nice quiet time to work, and knock off between 4 or 5 like most folks. If I push it beyond 10 to 12 hours, I begin to make mistakes, so I have to say "enough" at that point and chill out.


----------



## bert model maker

i always started my PL jupiter 2 in the afternoon so i would be wide awake, and found myself still going at 2 A.M. just trying to get one more part painted or detaile just right.


----------



## smercs32118

I began decals on the Voyager at 7am this morning, got done around 7pm. 12 hours to apply over 100 decals, I know what you mean.....


----------



## bert model maker

12 hours is a long day especially when you are applying decals


----------



## smercs32118

*Final Voyager Pics!*

Here's the final shots of the Voyager project, came out pretty well in my opinion. Starting the Vermithrax from "Dragon Slayer" next week! More pics posted on the site, along with a quick-time clip of the Photon Torpedoes firing from the two front Tubes.


----------



## smercs32118

*A few more....*

Here's a few more Voyager shots.....


----------



## bert model maker

thats looks REAL simon, if i didn't know it was a model i would swear it was the real thing.


----------



## smercs32118

Thanks Bert, it's a pretty swell build. As usual, wish I could keep this one!


----------



## bert model maker

yes, but if you did, you would want to keep them all i guess, just thing of the lucky person who gets it, people will be oohh ahhing that model for a long time, and when others see it and ask who made that, they may want you to make something for them, that is if the new owner doesn't take credit for the build.


----------



## smercs32118

model maker said:


> yes, but if you did, you would want to keep them all i guess, just thing of the lucky person who gets it, people will be oohh ahhing that model for a long time, and when others see it and ask who made that, they may want you to make something for them, that is if the new owner doesn't take credit for the build.


 The buyer/client is a Doctor, I'm sure he has better things to do. He's a great client and loves my work, so I don't worry about such things.


----------



## smercs32118

*Vermithrax!*

The Vermithrax (Dragon) from Dragon Slayer, now on the workbench! This pricey kit (299.00 on Timeslip.com) is highly detailed and should make an outstanding display! Check the Kit Factory site for weekly updates!


----------



## smercs32118

*Sci-Fi Metropolis.....blah.......*

Well boys and girls and assorted aliens, after taking extra-ordinary measures to get my money back for a Jupiter 2 (24") that never arrived, from SFM. And then being "promised" a free kit for their terrible service several weeks ago, I can report that no such compensation arrived. My humble opinion to all members is "Stay Away!" from SFM, nothing but trouble waits for you there. I wonder if they refunded any of the people I sent to them with similar complaints? I used the very real threat of legal means to get a refund, these guys don't seem to respond to anything but real, backed up, force. Guess it's up to us to create a good 24 inch J2. We will look into this and obtain a license if it seems feasible, and enough interest is generated.


----------



## bert model maker

Simon, i can promise a lot of interest will be generated ! so many of us want a 24 inch Jupiter 2 badly It is truely a shame that SFM makes such quality (hope i am right) products, but is not or does not want to distribute them. Go for it Simon, you will have flocks of people coming to do business with you. after all. your hi business ethic speaks for itself ! 
Bert 
P.S. HOW MANY READING THIS POST WOULD RATHER DO BUSINESS WITH SIMON INSTEAD OF SCI FI METROPOLIS ??? 

I CAST THE FIRST VOTE
_________________
Bert 
aka model maker


----------



## smercs32118

It isn't about some competitive thing Bert, it's about honesty on the new world marketplace, the internet. The future of Commerce is what it's all about. Small outfits with unique products having access to a world market, and, unfortunately, some people taking advantage of this growing possibility for all sorts of creative products, with bad business ethics, the ability to hide your true identity on the net, and elusive, unlikely, excuses for delivery delays. That's why a lot of potential clients, who get burned in a bad transaction, are hesitant to buy on the net again. Best thing to do is name names, post on various forums who is ruining it for the honestly run operations. A well informed client, is a client who can buy from a well known site, with a good reputation, without undue fear. No one buys in a fearful state of mind. So no polls please, it's not the point of the main problem at hand, although I appreciate the enthusiasm and support, it's really not what I warned people about. If SFM "cleans up" their act, they certainly have some kits I would like, but with the experience I had, I don't think I'll ever feel comfortable doing any future business with them. My opinion only, and not to put them down, just stating the facts of what I ran into trying to order product from them.


----------



## smercs32118

*Dragon!*

Some progress on the "Dragonslayer" Vermithrax project posted on the Kit Factory website. Here's a few shots of the current work. I must say, this kit has "presence", and a tad scary too! The perfect build for the Halloween season, eeeek! Primer application next, and detail airbrush work to follow.


----------



## smercs32118

*There Be Dragons!!*

Here's a few shots of the finished project. Really have to invest in a wide-angled Lens, this thing is too big to capture the right way! More shots posted on the Kit Factory site. There are over a dozen colors in the pigmentation of various skin sections, hope you can see some of this airbrush work in these pictures.


----------



## smercs32118

Well we managed to really improve production methods on the "Alien Terrain Bases" and lower the price, as our overhead cost has dropped! 

Bases can now be purchased for 139.95, USPS Priority Shipping with Insurance and pro-packing 39.95! 

For the economy minded, Parcel Post with same packing methods, 20.00, but it will take a bit longer to arrive. 


I got my overhead lower, I'm passing it on to the consumer.


----------



## smercs32118

*New Themes!*

Very cold in Florida today, moved from up North to get away from that! Made a little time to make up a few themes with the Bases I have in stock, at the Studio, today. Came up with a few decent ones posted below. I'm gathering all the materials to make the best one yet, the Undersea Diorama that Modelmaker helped me with! That one will be awesome, I promise! Will be posting that in the next few days when I have all my "Ducks" in a row.






























For our younger members, the "Bug" thing in the "Desert Theme" shot, is from a very old episode of the "Outer Limits" from the 60"s series. The episode, entitled the "Zanti Misfits", was a deep morality play, very smart TV for that time period. Joseph Stephano wrote this very first episode of the original "Outer Limits" series, which scared the willies out of me when I was a kid. To this day, that old B/W show has superior writing and production values that did not come together often then, and not much lately.


----------



## smercs32118

If anyone is wondering why they can't find Strange Stuff Studios, the URL has changed to make a transfer to a new domain and provider easier. We simply took out one "s" at the end of "studios" and it is now www.strangestuffstudio.com


----------



## Y3a

OK! Where can I get a Vermithrax kit? 
I loved that 2nd "Go-Motion" creature 
(First was a taun-taun in ESB)


----------



## smercs32118

*Dragons and Oceans*

Well I got this one for around 400.00 bucks on Monsters in Motion, but timeslip.com sells the same kit for 299.00! So I suggest you save the 100 bucks Y3a, and get it there, live and learn. It's a wonderful kit, and as painting is my favorite stage in any build, this one is an airbrush dream!

Here's the "Undersea Diorama" that Bert (Model Maker) was so kind in helping me gather resource material for, a little while back. I entered in Starship Modelers "Yellow Contest" yesterday.


----------



## fokkerpilot

Now what would be wild is to have a giant Octopus draping it's tentacles over the ridge line behind the FS. :thumbsup:


----------



## smercs32118

*Monsters!!!*

That's a very cool idea dude! The big Octopus was a often-seen favorite on the show. Of course, clients who may have a few "monsters" in their collection can add all sorts of stuff to this thing. I'm going to do a "Seaview" submarine version as well, but today I have other things to deal with, paperwork, the drudgery of this business.

Thanks for the idea fokkerpilot!


----------



## bert model maker

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that is really an outstanding eye catcher, that is one of the best dioramas i have EVER seen.


----------



## bert model maker

smercs32118 said:


> Well I got this one for around 400.00 bucks on Monsters in Motion, but timeslip.com sells the same kit for 299.00! So I suggest you save the 100 bucks Y3a, and get it there, live and learn. It's a wonderful kit, and as painting is my favorite stage in any build, this one is an airbrush dream!
> 
> Here's the "Undersea Diorama" that Bert (Model Maker) was so kind in helping me gather resource material for, a little while back. I entered in Starship Modelers "Yellow Contest" yesterday.


 That flying sub looks perfect on the base. I sure wish i could find a flying sub kit, too bad polar lights didn't offer that when the had the chance, they would have made it a detailers dream just as they did with the Jupiter 2


----------



## smercs32118

*Jupiter 2!!!!*

Here's a few pictures of the newest version of the 12 inch Jupiter 2, done for a client of the Kit Factory. This newest upgraded version features illuminated Landing Gear Wells, and a Computer display "matrix" sequenced effect that really adds a nice touch. Visit the site for a view of a group of film clips that show these new features in action. The client also ordered a Terrain Base done in a "Desert Planet" theme that was often seen on LIS.


----------



## bert model maker

looks GREAT simon


----------

